# Replacement tires



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm close to needing new tires on my 2014 CTD. There are only about 30K or less on the original Goodyear Assurance tires. We live in a rural area with lots of winding roads and hills so wear is usually much greater than highway driving. What are you all finding is a good summer (3 season) replacement tire? I'm most interested in good handling, quietness and moderately good wear. I've been running with Firestone Winterforce snows in the winter and have been very happy with them. Any suggestions?


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Bridgestone Ecopia EP422 Plus. These tires are available in the "V" speed rating and are designated as Low Rolling Resistant (LRR), the same as the originals.

The Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus is a nice tire, also with the "V" speed rating and LRR.

Or you could just stick with the originals if they work well for you.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Any change from the factory tire will decrease fuel economy. 

My first choice is always to return to the factory fitment. The manufacturer knows more about tires than I do. 

My second choice would be a tire called Nokian Line. It is available in the exact same size and service description as the factory tire. Plus it is a low rolling resistance design. 

Nokian Line - State-of-the-art performance for wet roads / Nokian Tyres


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Any change from the factory tire will decrease fuel economy.
> 
> My first choice is always to return to the factory fitment. The manufacturer knows more about tires than I do.
> ...


Aww c'mon.... Auto manufacturers aren't that altruistic.

There are a lot of factors that go into the tire that a manufacturer chooses. Cost and availability are high on that scale. Can the tire company match our production scale and what's the bottom line on the price?

I'm certain that Continental EcoPlus or Bridgestone Ecopia would offer similar fuel economy. (or Michelin Energy Saver Green X if you don't mind a T-rated tire - the Cruze Eco is allegedly capable of exceeding a T-rating speed. I'll never find out if it is or isn't capable but that is also a manufacturer consideration)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> Aww c'mon.... Auto manufacturers aren't that altruistic.
> 
> There are a lot of factors that go into the tire that a manufacturer chooses. Cost and availability are high on that scale. Can the tire company match our production scale and what's the bottom line on the price?
> 
> I'm certain that Continental EcoPlus or Bridgestone Ecopia would offer similar fuel economy. (or Michelin Energy Saver Green X if you don't mind a T-rated tire - the Cruze Eco is allegedly capable of exceeding a T-rating speed. I'll never find out if it is or isn't capable but that is also a manufacturer consideration)


Agreed that cost and availability are part of their decision making. But as we know from the Firestone Ford debacle there's a lot more than that. 

I dislike Bridgestone products. That's a personal bias going back to the Firestone years. As for continental, I always saw them as a bargain tire. Something that a department store would sell. But I was once told that continental's quality control is not that stringent and that they are difficult to balance on a GSP9700.

Factory CTD tire is V speed rated.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My Kumho Ecsta PA-31 tires are doing well for me so far. They're not technically a LRR tire, but my all-time best fuel economy stats for the 25/50/500 on the DIC that I set with the factory tires have all been increased since I had the new ones installed. So a non-LRR tire can meet or exceed the economy of an LRR tire, depending on the individual specs of the tires. I've been happy with mine, but the winter performance was a big factor in why I chose this particular tire, so it might not be what you're looking for if you're looking for a summer tire.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm running Perelli Cinturato P7 on my ECO MT. I also put them on my son's LS MT. They're about 2-5% less fuel efficient than the Goodyears but have good traction and wear.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone ever run Coopers? I used to buy them for all the Volvo's in household. They were a pretty good value and handled quite well. Any thoughts?


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Agreed on the Bridgestone products but for different reasons. I have simply never had a Bridgestone product that performed like it was priced.

My Mazda came equipped with Potenza RE040 UHP Summer tires. Expensive and they lasted all of 20,000 miles. I replaced them with Fierce Instinct ZR UHP(Goodyear) tires at literally half the price and they were superior in every category (except noise - they are a bit noisy) Wet, dry, hot, cold, even drove them on ice. They were better and longer lasting for half the price.

I thought the Bridgestone Battlax radials were the end all/be all of performance motorcycle tires. Then I got a set of Michelin take offs with less than 100 miles for next to nothing. They were better in every category again.

The scooter guys swear by their Bridgestone Molas for their scooters. Insisting that there is nothing better. I will put my Conti Zippy 2s up against ANY Bridgestone product. The Continental is superior in every aspect. They stick so well that I forget that I have a machine on 10" tires with ALL of the powertrain weight unsprung out back and trailing arm front suspension instead of forks up front.

Maybe I just chose the wrong Bridgestone products, but I have never found them to be any better than low cost private label tire.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Ashokan1 said:


> Anyone ever run Coopers? I used to buy them for all the Volvo's in household. They were a pretty good value and handled quite well. Any thoughts?


No disrespect intended - but cooper always came off as a discount brand to me. If saving $100 on a set of four tires you're going to live with for a lot of mile is important than I'm guessing they make a value proposition. 

But the OP has a CTD so they've spent a lot of bread on their car and likely drive a lot of miles. As a result, I suggest that the price bias is less important than the tire's mileage, ride and quietness are.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I never ran Coopers until someone pointed out that the quality is comparable but pricing cheaper possibly because they don't spend money on advertising. But I like to get real life experiences with tires on a particular model before I decide. I do use the Bridgestone AT Revos on my truck and love them but haven't been that happy with their passenger car tires as others have pointed out here.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I ran Cooper's on my Mazda. They were ok. For value, comfort and wear, the best tires I've bought are a set of Michelins I put on my wife's minivan and a set of Bridgestone Revos I put on my Silverado. Next set of tires for my pick up will be Michelins. Not sure about the CTD. So far the factory Goodyears seem to be doing well.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Coopers suck. Especially the truck tires. Load ratings are weak and ive had a bad blow out with a cooper that still had 40% tread. Never again for me personally. I plan on sticking with the factory tires unless i change out the wheels.


----------



## econrey (Jun 7, 2012)

I had the PureContact Continentals on my 2012 1LT manual. I loved them, they gave great mileage and I had zero issues in snow/ice. We lived in South Dakota. This is the equivalent tire in the CTD size:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...2014&autoModel=Cruze&autoModClar=Turbo Diesel


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine have had 2 flats already, so here shortly I am going to be replacing them with the Pirelli Cinturato P7 All Season Plus. My stock tires have 37750 miles on them.


----------



## thewifescruze (Mar 5, 2015)

I run toyos on my fusion I love them got the michilen x-ice for winters and the wife still has the stock fire stones on the Cruze but when those are worn out I'm getting her either toyos or Michelin defenders


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Best tire that I've had was the pirelli cinturato p7 all seasons. Good in all conditions that we get out here in MN.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> Agreed on the Bridgestone products but for different reasons. I have simply never had a Bridgestone product that performed like it was priced.
> 
> My Mazda came equipped with Potenza RE040 UHP Summer tires. Expensive and they lasted all of 20,000 miles. I replaced them with Fierce Instinct ZR UHP(Goodyear) tires at literally half the price and they were superior in every category (except noise - they are a bit noisy) Wet, dry, hot, cold, even drove them on ice. They were better and longer lasting for half the price.
> 
> ...


Whatcha riding on 10's?…..One of my fleet is a Stella..3.50X10…..I run BS Hoops…..coming up on 5k miles with this pair and rotation is due (just front to rear)…should pull 10k with current rate of wear.

Know several riders on Zippys…none have pulled my mileage numbers…..yet.

Rob


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Put some General Altimax RT43's on my car about 10,000 miles ago and so far...so good. I'm not concerned about the 2-3 mpg hit over the Goodyear's.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Cars just look funny to me without the stock tires. I always put the same thing back on the car. Unless I'm putting drag radials on it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> Cars just look funny to me without the stock tires. I always put the same thing back on the car. Unless I'm putting drag radials on it.


Just don't go out past the fenders and all is well...man I hate that look.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Just don't go out past the fenders and all is well...man I hate that look.


In some states, that look is illegal. I remember it was in Michigan, at least when I was growing up. Once in a while, a friend would get cited for having tires extending beyond the fenders on their pickup trucks.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Robby said:


> Whatcha riding on 10's?…..One of my fleet is a Stella..3.50X10…..I run BS Hoops…..coming up on 5k miles with this pair and rotation is due (just front to rear)…should pull 10k with current rate of wear.
> 
> Know several riders on Zippys…none have pulled my mileage numbers…..yet.
> 
> Rob


I haven't tried the Hoops. I know what the Molas 8s ride and handle like. I'd rather ride a $25 Kenda.

I'm still researching because the Zippy 2 rear is the wrong aspect ratio. I was considering Heidenau and Schwalbe. I'll throw the Hoops into the mix when replacement time comes around


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Any of you out there running snow tires, how big of a hit on mileage did they make?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

For the past 3 years I throw on my General Altimax Artics in the winter and my average drops to around 35-38 compared to 41-44 during the summer. When you take into account the reformulated gas, winter driving traffic and snow resistance on the tires themselves, the milage hit doesn't bother me at all.....especially knowing that I am going to get to my destination safely.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I run Nokian Haakapelita R2 snow tires. They are a low rolling resistance design. I drop about 2 mpg in winter that I attribute to winter diesel more than anything else.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I started this thread back in August 2015. Now I'm ready to get new tires as the winter tires must come off. So any more experiences with replacements tires on the CTD?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ashokan1 said:


> I started this thread back in August 2015. Now I'm ready to get new tires as the winter tires must come off. So any more experiences with replacements tires on the CTD?


I have Yokohama AVID Ascend and they are pretty good. They handle well, are quiet and good fuel economy.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Just switched back to the Goodyear Assurance after running Conti WinterContact for the winter. My fuel economy seems to have increased significantly. Like the difference between running 6.8 - 7.8 l/100km around town to seeing 5.2 l/100km after running into the city and back through traffic (~80 km round trip). My gauge is set to average over 100km. These tires are excellent just as long as you don't want to play boy-racer.

When it comes time to replace them I will definitely consider another set. My alternate would be Conti PureContact with EcoPlus as I have never had a bad set of Contis.

The major selling point of this car for me was it's quiet ride. Tires have a major impact on that. I find that the chunkiness of the tread on the edge of the tire is a major contributing factor. About a decade ago, performance tires all seemed to have really chunky treads on the tread edge and were very loud. This seems to have been addressed lately with most tires being engineered for loudness. Whatever you choose, try to buy tires with closely spaced treads on the tire edge to get a quiet ride.

This is quiet:









This is probably a bit louder:









This is louder as well:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm planning on running another set of the lighter Fuel Maxes when we eventually need to replace the factory ones.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Good point - tire weight is important.



MP81 said:


> I'm planning on running another set of the lighter Fuel Maxes when we eventually need to replace the factory ones.


----------

